# Nooooooo!! =( I had overcame it..



## Dannii (Oct 3, 2006)

After living a year with my non-medicated schizophrenic/mentally abusive Mom, she finally got back on her medication & started being normal, while I was left a shattered mess. My mind went on shutdown to avoid the mental abuse, although I always fought back.. which is a silly thing I guess, but I just didn't want to give in. So I never let her run over me, ever. But then again, I was still suffering from DP & DR extremely.

So anyway, about 2 weeks ago.. I just SNAPPED out of my DP/DR, and everything was so clear & clarified. I remember just looking at everything I could, because everything seemed so real. No blurriness. No static vision. It was so wonderful!! I truly felt connected to the world again...

..until the next morning I woke up, and my Mom's medication wore off. She was back to the way she was during that whole year, and for the first day I stayed strong and kept telling myself "everything's going to be okay, everything's going to be okay", and I stayed relatively grounded for the first day. But then I went to sleep and woke up & realized that my DP & DR came back.. and I was furious. I took it all out on my Mother & just screamed & cursed as loud as I could. Just the fact that I had overcame it through fighting & never giving up, and within 24 hours, she takes it all away from me because she was too selfish to take her medicine, just infuriated me. I have never been so angry in my life.

So now I'm back. And it's worse than ever.


----------



## The_Shadow (Sep 15, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel. I had DP for a long period of time. Then I finally recovered. But after a nervous breakdown, I feel like I'm back to square one. However, there is hope! We overcame this beast before, so we can do it again. Take heart! 
If you need someone to talk to, feel free to PM me.


----------

